# Free Gift



## newnature (Aug 22, 2014)

God would have to do for the human race, what the human race was totally incapable of doing for themselves. Jesus Christ paid the price necessary to satisfy God’s justice. The world was given a Redeemer and the price the Redeemer paid through the shedding of his blood to ransom the human race was a satisfactory payment to take the sins off the table of God’s justice. The fact that Christ became a redeemer of the world, does not mean that the world will accept the gift the Redeemer purchased on their behalf. â€¨

Christ’s faithfulness was the only faithfulness sufficient to merit God’s favor. God used our faith in Christ’s faithfulness as the means whereby he would credit Christ’s righteousness to our account. To be justified does not mean to be perfectly righteous in performance. It also does not mean to become perfectly righteous or even more righteous in performance through time. It means having Christ’s perfect righteousness freely credited to the account of the ungodly who believe. Our justification was something accomplished for us by God’s grace. â€¨

This gift decree of righteousness comes totally apart from any and all human promise, any or all human performance,  or any or all human production. God will never consider our works as a payment for God’s justifying declaration. Justification is God’s gift! To say your works have anything at all to do with God’s gift declaration of righteousness is to slap the giver in the face. Remember, we were given our righteous standing as a free gift.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 22, 2014)

newnature said:


> This gift decree of righteousness comes totally apart from any and all human promise, any or all human performance,  or any or all human production. God will never consider our works as a payment for God’s justifying declaration. Justification is God’s gift! To say your works have anything at all to do with God’s gift declaration of righteousness is to slap the giver in the face. Remember, we were given our righteous standing as a free gift.



This is nonsense.  Be a man and earn your salvation.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 22, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> This is nonsense.  Be a man and earn your salvation.



        I'm beginning to think he's a spam bot.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 22, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> I'm beginning to think he's a spam bot.



You may be right.  I may have to bring his mother into it to get a response out of him.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 23, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> This is nonsense.  Be a man and earn your salvation.


I believe that is exactly what he is promoting. Hard to tell though, as his statements are contradictory.

He may just be driving traffic to his blog. He definitely did not read the rules regarding his signature.


----------

